# Taking the CGC tomorrow night



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck! I was afraid I would let my nerves get the best of me but I went in thinking there's just no way Bentley can fail this, and he didn't


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck! And remember, you are allowed to speak to her, so you can encourage her whenever you want!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Mercy, try to be relaxed for her. 

Have fun and enjoy-you'll both do great.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good Luck!!!
Just stay relaxed and keep it fun for Mercy and she will do great.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you walk her around the store for a bit to get the jitters out of the way????? Good luck!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck! Try to relax so Mercy will feel that way too. No matter what, you know that Mercy has made a lot of progress.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I took Mercy to the store to practice. She is still refusing to down without a treat. Granted that I did not exercise her prior to practicing. I will be taking an hour off of work tomorrow and take her on a two mile walk. I can't fail *just* because she refuses to down! :no: By God's grace, I believe I will pass though.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The day before our test Bentley got about 85% wrong when we were practicing, the day of the test though he was into it. Good luck! BTW, I did exercise him before the test.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza didn't want to sit during the test. It took her 15 seconds to remember that when I say 'sit', she has to act accordingly...But that didn't matter. It is not an obedience test. In the end she did sit, and then we could do the recall test, which she did fine. So keep positive!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck. I think Mercy will do well!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I had to beg and plead, but I convinced my husband to take Mercy to doggie daycare today to tire her out. I took the seat belt out of my car and brought it to him. Hopefully now, she will pass with flying colors.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a feeling she's going to do great! Have fun!!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

She'll do great! I'm sure doggie day care will be just what she needs! When I was showing, a handler told me that if you have a mint in your mouth, it makes it harder for the dogs to recognize your nerves. Not sure if that's true or not, but now it makes me feel better, at least! Placebo effect!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't put too much pressure on yourself! CGC should be fun, and you'll stand a better chance of passing if Mercy feels like it's a normal training session. If you send her weird vibes, it'll be harder for her to understand what's expected because it won't feel familiar. If it feels like a regular training session, her habits will kick in better.

Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

After I pick Mercy up at Doggy Day care, I will be heading straight to Petsmart for practice. We are having a regular class prior to the test. I will most likely be using a treat every time I ask Mercy to down this time, so that when I ask her to down during the test, she will down thinking she is getting the treat still.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> After I pick Mercy up at Doggy Day care, I will be heading straight to Petsmart for practice. We are having a regular class prior to the test. I will most likely be using a treat every time I ask Mercy to down this time, so that when I ask her to down during the test, she will down thinking she is getting the treat still.


Good luck today!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Test is not until next week*

Unfortunately, I was wrong about the CGC test being this week.:doh: I was all pumped up and ready to pass. The class is six weeks and today was indeed the last day of class, however, the test is actually during week 7. You have to pay extra for the test, whereas the previous CGC prep course I took had the CGC test on the last day of class for no extra charge. I think God is really testing me and teaching me patience. One more week! *Sigh* At least I will have more time to practice and to ensure that Mercy becomes more reliable including with her down.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh well, that gives you more time! You'll be fine!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our trainer told us about chewing mint gum, or eating tic tacs, too. Try not to stress so about it, if she doesn't pass this time, it's not the end of the world. You can do it again if you have to.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Our trainer told us about chewing mint gum, or eating tic tacs, too. Try not to stress so about it, if she doesn't pass this time, it's not the end of the world. You can do it again if you have to.


What's funny is that my AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy trainer Peggy Dobbins has a CGC test the very next day on August 10th.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

can you take it with her on the 10th, then? It might be less stressful for you both.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Taking the CGC test tonight (For Real this time)*

After another week of waiting, I am nervous and excited at the same time. I put Mercy in doggie day care today and as soon as I pick her up, I'm heading straight to Petsmart to practice until time's up. I have got to pass!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess, Liza and I will be thinking of you and Mercy!


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you and Mercy. I'm sure you'll do great...just have FUN! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Mercy tonight. 

Try to relax, you're both going to do great!


----------

